# Need help for Bachmann 2-6-6-2 with ESU Loksound XL v4 decoder



## Serge (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello all,

I need your help as I am trying to convert my Bachmann 2-6-6-2 into DCC with a ESU Loksound XL v4 decoder but can't find any description in the user guide. I have done some research on the Net for the past 3 days now, wrote email to ESU and to Bachmann but didn't get any help and I am now loosing all my motivation









When looking at the Bachmann booklet I found those informations:








but when I look at the DCC adapter board it shows this:








Therefor I understand that for exemple J2-1 (Speaker +) is renamed SP+ which sounds correct... but I already don't understand why J2-11 (Not used) is called "AUX Power" on the adapter ! Or why "Chuff Trigger 2" (J2-2) is renamed "REED SW"...?

I believe that this doesn't help me to understand how to wire the decoder on the adapter board









Anyway... I already manage to find how to wire some wires (and I hope that I didn't made any mistakes). This is the only drawing found in the ESU booklet:












I did wire:
J1-11 (Rail +) to Left track
J1-10 (Motor +) to Motor +
J1-9 (Rear loco headlight) to Rearlight
J1-7 (loco Ground) to GND
J1-6 (loco Positive) to U+ (the one on the left side just under Motor +)
J1-4 (Front loco headlight) to Headlight
J1-3 (Motor -) to Motor -
J1-2 (Rail -) to Right track

J2-11 (Aux power) to Common + (on the right side)
J2-3 Speaker - to Loudspeaker 1
J2-1 Speaker + to Loudspeaker 1

I need your help to know what to do with the left wires... where do I have to connect:
J1-8 (Smoke Unit)
J1-5 (Chuff Trigger 1)
J2-10 which seems to be "Firebox Flicker" but renamed Function 1 on the adapter ?
J2-8 which seems to be "CAB Light" but renamed Function 3 on the adapter ?
and still the other wires (Train BUS, Functions...)
and the J2-2 which is on one drawing called "Chuff Trigger 2" and on the adapter: "Reed SW" ?

I know that this might be a tricky question, but on the mean time I am pretty sure that I am on the right way to finish it but I really don't have any idea now...

But in anyway thank you already for looking at my post here, and I hope that you don't mind if I ask some help at this stage for my problem.








Serge (Belgium)


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Serge, welcome to MLS! 

I'll take a shot at this though I would prefer you get a second opinion! 

J1-8 (smoke unit) looks like it should go to a function that is capable of handling the current-- say Aux 7? I would read the ESU manual and see if certain Aux functions (ie Aux 7-10) are designed for the higher power/current. 
J1-5 (chuff trigger 1) looks like it should go to "wheel sensor". From the Bachmann manual it looks like your loco has two optical sensors--one from each truck, so in theory you could connect a second one but not sure which one that is on the decoder. I would just connect the one for now and get that working. 
J2-10 looks like it should go to Aux 1 function. 
J2-8 looks like it should go to Aux 3 function. 
The train bus looks like it is for using a SUSI device, which doesn't apply to you. 
J2-2 chuff trigger 2/reed switch is for triggering a second chuff for articulateds but I'm not sure which sensor it should go to (I'm guessing sensor 1 and sensor 2 are for reed switch use on track magnets to trigger bell and whistle sounds, not really for a second chuff trigger but check your ESU manual maybe they are programmable). 
I hope that helps a little--it would help to see a picture of your adaptor plate as I'm a little unclear how it all connects to the board etc. 

Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello again Serge, 

I just read the ESU manual (should have done that first!), and it looks like for Aristo locos they connect the smoke maker to the Aux 1 connection, so that one must be capable of handling the current. That means you will have to move the firebox flicker to one of the other open functions such as Aux 4. 

Keith


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I find it interesting that most of the decoder pinouts are the same as the Zimo MX695 series. 
Only difference was the 2nd speaker connections whrere Zimo has pulsed smoke via motor controlo. 
Must be a standard by European manufacturers for plug and play in large scale.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed the same thing Dan but not sure if it's a standard or what is going on. I also noticed that some of the Zimo sounds were identical to ESU sounds so not sure if they are sharing or buying sounds from the same source.


----------



## Serge (Aug 31, 2013)

Wouaw ! Thanks a lot for the replies, that's great.

Well looks like it work for evrything, except that the flickerbox and the CAB light doesn't work, BUT... for this moment I am using a LGB central station (55006p with handle 55016p) which
doesn't allow me to use more than 8 functions... so I order a Marklin central station 60215 and it should arrive before the end of this week so I'll be able to test it and see if the two functions
are working aswell... I'll let you know ASAP and will post the correct connections for the wires just in case anyone else need it

Thanks again


----------

